# MAC Brush Roll - Help



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

I tried searching first, but the search feature isn't working so I apologize if this has been asked before - 

I have a little over a dozen MAC Brushes and i'm hoping to get a brush roll soon. The MAC one looks nice but i'm not sure how many brushes it'll hold.. I have a couple big brushes (134, 138, 187?) and most of my brushes are face brushes. I'm not sure if all of them would fit inside


are there any other good brush rolls you'd recommend?

one other question - do the mac blush palettes fit inside the carry-all bag?


----------



## Cinci (May 21, 2009)

MAC's brushroll has 18 slots to hold brushes.  The two on the far left are larger than the rest, but even the smaller slots hold the large face brushes...  although, if you put a face brush in one of the smaller slots, you can only fit a really skinny brush in the slot infront of it.... 

Here are a few pics..  hope this helps...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll3.jpg


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

The MAC brush roll is good, Japonesque also has one that I have seen at ULTA, but I don't know what the quality is like. If you can I would go for the MAC one, it carries a lot of brushes and it is good quality. And yes, the blush palettes should fit in the Carry All bag. The dimensions are right for it.


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2009)

yes, the blush and 15 shadow palettes fit in the carryall.


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_MAC's brushroll has 18 slots to hold brushes.  The two on the far left are larger than the rest, but even the smaller slots hold the large face brushes...  although, if you put a face brush in one of the smaller slots, you can only fit a really skinny brush in the slot infront of it.... 

Here are a few pics..  hope this helps...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll3.jpg_

 
thank you for posting those pictures! much appreciated. Looking at the pictures though.. it looks like once I fill up the slots in the back, I won't be able to use the ones in the front?  Most of my brushes have pretty big handles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_The MAC brush roll is good, Japonesque also has one that I have seen at ULTA, but I don't know what the quality is like. If you can I would go for the MAC one, it carries a lot of brushes and it is good quality. And yes, the blush palettes should fit in the Carry All bag. The dimensions are right for it._

 
yeah, the MAC one looks good i'm just concerned about how many it will fit. Most of my brushes are by MAC so I was hoping to get them a home that was also made by MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes, the blush and 15 shadow palettes fit in the carryall.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
perfect, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still trying to figure out how to travel with my makeup. At this point I don't know if the carry-all bag will be enough to hold everything. Makeup trunks are so expensive - most are over $100. I'd rather buy more makeup with that money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I know that at some point I will have to buy carrying cases


----------



## Cinci (May 21, 2009)

If most of your brushes are fat handled like the 187, then you may not be able to fit very many - 2 on the  big slots on the far left, and then 8 more in the smaller slots..   and then you'd only be able to fit really skinny ones in the front slots...   but, if they are medium sized like a 168 then you can still fit regular sized brushes (like the 217, 219, 222, 224, 226, 239) in the front...

The pouch on the left side can also fit a few 187s..   and the the pocket on the right size zips up and can fit some brushes if need be...


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_If most of your brushes are fat handled like the 187, then you may not be able to fit very many - 2 on the  big slots on the far left, and then 8 more in the smaller slots..   and then you'd only be able to fit really skinny ones in the front slots...   but, if they are medium sized like a 168 then you can still fit regular sized brushes (like the 217, 219, 222, 224, 226, 239) in the front...

The pouch on the left side can also fit a few 187s..   and the the pocket on the right size zips up and can fit some brushes if need be..._

 
interesting, I didn't know it had pockets on the side. If some extra brushes can fit in there then that'll be perfect.

the kabuki brushes won't fit in there, I know that for sure - right?


----------



## Cinci (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_interesting, I didn't know it had pockets on the side. If some extra brushes can fit in there then that'll be perfect.

the kabuki brushes won't fit in there, I know that for sure - right?_

 
Well I don't own a kabuki, but there are no "short" slots for it..  but it could fit in one of the side pockets, or it might fit in one of the two wide slots on the right..   I just tested it out, and you can fit two fat handled brushes (like the 187) side by side in the slot on the left (although this isn't ideal)...

I was able to fit 5 larger brushes (3 187's and 2 168's to be exact - the 168 handles are slightly smaller than the 187) in each of the pockets. The zippered pocket is on the right side, the side with the velcro strap.  The open pocket is on the left, so when you roll it closed, this one will be on the very inside, so you won't lose anything that is in this pocket.

Here's a few more pics to show you what i mean...  sorry about the shitty quality, my digital camera is dead and i only have my phone..


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll6.jpg


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Well I don't own a kabuki, but there are no "short" slots for it..  but it could fit in one of the side pockets, or it might fit in one of the two wide slots on the right..   I just tested it out, and you can fit two fat handled brushes (like the 187) side by side in the slot on the left (although this isn't ideal)...

I was able to fit 5 larger brushes (3 187's and 2 168's to be exact - the 168 handles are slightly smaller than the 187) in each of the pockets. The zippered pocket is on the right side, the side with the velcro strap.  The open pocket is on the left, so when you roll it closed, this one will be on the very inside, so you won't lose anything that is in this pocket.

Here's a few more pics to show you what i mean...  sorry about the shitty quality, my digital camera is dead and i only have my phone..


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Brushroll6.jpg_

 
I really appreciate all your help and info. thanks for the pictures! looks like i'll be getting this sometime soon


----------

